

Ask HN: How to visit Google HQ? - dkokelley

Hello HNers. I am visiting in San Jose for the weekend to visit my brother, and I would love to tour Google during my visit. I've searched a bit and found that they're not too fond of unannounced visitors, so I was hoping you could help. Does anyone either: work at Google and willing to give us a quick tour, or know of a way to visit their headquarters without being too much of a headache for them? I appreciate any help.
======
dryicerx
On a related note, don't forget to visit the Computer History Museum if you're
in the area (might be a good alternative if your Google plans fall through)
Hope they still have the difference engine on display.

~~~
rdoherty
I'd even argue the Computer History Museum is more interesting than Google.
Over 100 years of computing machines, free tours, interactive exhibits and a
lot more.

I've interviewed at Google a few times and eat lunch there every week or two.
Great campus, but not exactly something that I think people should push for
touring when they're in SV.

A few other awesome nerd things to see/do:

* Winchester Mystery House <http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/index.cfm>

* California Academy of Sciences <http://www.calacademy.org/>

* USS Hornet <http://www.uss-hornet.org/>

* Fry's <http://www.frys.com/>

Or visit Mozilla (I work there ;) )

------
andyking
Isn't it just like any other office?

I work in a small FM radio station and we quite frequently get visits from
listeners, both on request and unannounced.

I'm not sure what sort of showbiz glitz and glamour they're expecting; apart
from one room with a few microphones and a mixing desk in it, it's just a few
fairly dull offices in an old house, with computers and desks and papers lying
around. People often leave feeling a little disenchanted after we've made them
a terrible cup of tea. They come thinking they're going to get a "tour", said
tour lasts about 10 minutes if you stretch it out, awkwardness all round.
We're happy to meet our listeners, they're why we exist, but there's just not
all that much to _see_.

I can imagine Google being similar; people wanting to visit because it's
Google but then being greeted by an office block not dissimilar to where they
themselves work. I'm sure there are more interesting places in the area! I
wouldn't, for instance, put my bank's head office on the list of places to
visit in Edinburgh...

~~~
jyothi
You definitely need a visit to Google HQ to understand what the hype is about.
Definitely not run of the mill office spaces (ok referring more to the campus
than the cubicles)

~~~
rradu
I visited their HQ and while it's true that they're not run of the mill office
spaces, it's not that big of a deal either. It's old news by now that they
have gyms on campus, CS problems in the bathroom stalls, and bright colors
everywhere so there's really nothing to be surprised or impressed about. In
fact I thought the Yahoo! campus was actually much nicer and better
maintained.

The one thing that was awesome at G was the food (free), so if you do manage
to get in make sure you eat all you can!

------
timinman
This might be a long shot, timing-wise, but the Silicon Valley Google
Technology Users Group (like a Google fan club for developers) meets at the
Googleplex once-a-month; their information is on meetup.com.

~~~
dkokelley
_"The Silicon Valley Google Technology User Group meets on the first Wednesday
of the month at the GooglePlex in Mountain View."_

Thanks anyways. Good to know I could do that some other time.

------
jamesbond
I did visit the Googleplex last summer. Basically, find a Googler to invite
you ;) He/she will make you visit it and you may even have diner at one of
their cafeterias. They have a merch store on site by the way.

Otherwise, you shouldn't have problems walking around the volleyball field and
the dinosaur without an invitation, just don't look too suspicious. The Google
Security guys watched me from their SUVs as I was walking near the campus with
my 65 liters backpack and day pack.

Mozilla is across the street. I went inside but all I could find was an empty
room with another door and a magnetic card reader, so I couldn't visit.

The Computer History Museum is a 10-15 minutes walk from the Googleplex. There
is also a movie theater in proximity.

------
jey
Become friends with a Googler, get invited by Googler friend. (At least, they
allowed this back in 2005.)

~~~
dschobel
I believe finding a googler to show him around is the precise purpose of this
post.

